# Tucker's First Online Video



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

He's sooooo cute! That's a great way for him to get exercise when it's cold out!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh he is just sooooooooooooo cute! More videos! More videos!


----------



## Ginny (Nov 17, 2006)

What a Cutie He is! Looks like a good way to get his exercise


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks  I'll try to take some more videos but its hard to catch him doing anything cute because when I get the camera he gets distracted by me...lol.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Was that from a digital camera or a camcorder...very good quaility. Very cute. Thanxs for sharing!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

just the digital camera. Was gonna take a longer video but I figured it wouldn't work so I didn't wanna waste my time lol.

Now that I know I can do it, I can try and catch him doing cuter things


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

that was sooo cute.... thanks for sharing


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Adorable!! what a cute baby. I love the way he tries to grab the light with his paws, and tilts his head. So cute!! Makes me want a puppy!! Seems like everything is going well with the home situation and he's happy!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

LOL I love it! Booker does the same thing, I can watch him for hours..and he'd do it to if I let him haha . Great vid!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Gldiebr said:


> He's sooooo cute! That's a great way for him to get exercise when it's cold out!


Yeah, and it seems so much more quiet than indoor fetch....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What a lovely video. I also used my digital camera but CANNOT get that quality. I need to invest in better lighting in the loundge I think.

Tucker is so cute and look amazingly healthy.

Do be careful (although I am glad you are using a red one):

This is an article by Douglas A. Johnson, a senior health physicist and laser safety officer for Texas A&M University. He is also adjunct lecturer in the nuclear engineering department. 

*Eye damage from a pocket laser is unlikely, but could be possible under certain conditions. Red laser pointers that are "properly labeled" in the 3-5 mW range have not caused eye damage -- no retinal damage has been reported -- but there are very real concerns. One is pointers not manufactured to federal specifications. There are reports that green lasers, improperly imported to the U.S., far exceed safety limits.*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes I've heard of these green ones, I always make sure I dont put it near his face, just along the ground, and up the wall haha he tries to climb the walls just to get it


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just found this video... he was so small back then!  I miss him being that size LOL.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks like he is really enjoying himself. Great quality with the digital camera. It gives him good exercise without having to go out in the hot weather.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is a cutie!!

Hooch


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I 'stopped' to read this thread... watched the video and was immediately surprised by how small and young Tucker appeared to be! About half-way through this thread I looked at the date... I got suckered. How about 'freshening up' this thread with a current video of Tucker vs Laser... or doesn't Tucker do lasers anymore?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, he still LOVES the laser, but unfortunately it died (I've tried several new batteries...nothing) and I dont know where to buy a new one as I got the other one in Ottawa.

I'm sure I can try to make some sort of video though LOL.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You can get a cheap laser in every dollar store around.

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah? Tell that to the owners of the Dollar Stores here...LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

You could also check mini marts / gas stations. I've seen them there.


----------

